# Sun sniper fixing screw problem



## millan (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi guys,
I have bought your Sun Sniper "The Steel" strap.
Instruction manual says the fixing screw should be screwed firmly until the rubber washer is visibly squeezed, but it is not possible with my strap. The metallic washer prevents the rubber washer to be in the firm contact with the bottom part of any of my camera bodies. The gap between the camera bottom and the rubber washer is large enough, that the sheet of paper can be easily inserted between them (please see attached pdf file).
I compared my product with the one presented online and I found out, that the online version (http://www.amazon.co.uk/466/dp/B0047T6PH2) lacks the metallic washer, so the contact can be achieved. The second rubber washer included in the package is in my case useless, because the thread becomes too short for secure attachment to the camera body. Should I remove the metallic washer? I have contacted the strap manufacturer, but unfortunately without any response. Many thanks for your comments and advice.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi millan. 
Just looking at the picture you provided and the manufacturers website it looks like the c clip might just be to retain the rubber washer in transit, in other words it needs to be removed, however I can't guarantee that the thing won't self dismantle if you do! ;D

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## millan (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi Graham, 
thank you for your post. Concerning the c clip, you might be right. However, I wonder why the manufacturer doesn't mention removing it in an instruction manual. Weird!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi millan. 
I thought about the manual thing, but the clip doesn't show on any of their promotional shots. New addition that beat the printers to market? I would call them, it certainly can't work the way they describe. 
Is there a version available to go with a tripod camera plate, this is what I would expect this style to go with, like this one,
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BlackRapid-FastenR-T1-FR-T1-R-Strap-System-Connector-Black-Rapid-for-RC2-/261905772605?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3cfaccf03d
Perhaps the new boy on the packing line mixed them up?

Cheers, Graham. 



millan said:


> Hi Graham,
> thank you for your post. Concerning the c clip, you might be right. However, I wonder why the manufacturer doesn't mention removing it in an instruction manual. Weird!


----------



## Hector1970 (Jun 19, 2015)

I definately don't have one of those clips currently on my Sunsniper.
I'd say too it should be removed.
I'm not sure what camera you are using it on but if its a Magnesium body like a 5D Mark III or a 7D Mark II
it will wear away the paint quite easily (I think mainly from rubbing against it when put it away or when it's in transit). 
Here people have advised to put a tripod plate between the Sunsniper and the base of the camera.
You'll see descriptions in replies to one of my posts on the subject.

Do check regularly it's tight and becareful with the carbiner that it's locked closed (I've taped mine up)
I haven't dropped the camera but I've had a few lucky escapes when the strap came off when I had it in my hand. Other than that its great for you neck compared to a normal strap.


----------



## millan (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi all,
I just have got a message from Sun Sniper, that metallic washer (c clip) can be removed. The reason why it was on a brand new produst still remains for me a secret


----------

